# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa. 15.09., 14.00 Uhr, Wi.-Schierstein



## carboni (13. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

diesen Samstag gibt es eine Tour ums Kloster Eberbach, etwas "trailig" wird es wieder werden, das kennt ihr schon. 

Die geplante Strecke: bis 40 km/800 hm, überwiegend Feld- und Waldwege, sowie Singletrails. 

Meldet euch bitte hier an,  Gäste sind wie immer willkommen. 
Funktionsfähiges Mountainbike und Helm sind obligatorisch. 

Bitte achtet gegebenenfalls auf eine etwaige Absage, die ihr spätestens bis Samstag, 12.00 Uhr, ebenfalls hier findet.

So, dann lasst uns den "Altweibersommer" nutzen.


Achim




Freitag: *Beinhart-Stammtisch *
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298532
Sonntag: *Beinhart-Clubmeisterschaften  *
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297752


----------



## rebell74 (13. September 2007)

Bin ich als bekennender ALDI-Klamotten Träger und Versenderbikefahrer Willkommen     ?

Wenn ja, bräuchte ich Infos zum Treffpunkt etc...

Wie ist das Leistungslevel?? 20er Schnitt oder doch eher gemütlich?

Gruß aus Nieder-Olm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fresh Lemon (13. September 2007)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Wie ist das Leistungslevel?? 20er Schnitt oder doch eher gemütlich?



20er-Schnitt is´ doch voll Hobby. Mann, mann, mann.....


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. September 2007)

Fresh Lemon schrieb:


> 20er-Schnitt is´ doch voll Hobby. Mann, mann, mann.....



*Fahr mal 50!!!*


----------



## carboni (13. September 2007)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Bin ich als bekennender ALDI-Klamotten Träger und Versenderbikefahrer Willkommen     ?
> 
> Wenn ja, bräuchte ich Infos zum Treffpunkt etc...
> 
> ...




Ja - sicher bist du willkommen. 
Unser Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz in der Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...3691,8.192003&spn=0.003555,0.010471&z=17&om=1

Mit einem 20er Schnitt wird es wohl nichts, weil wir auch mal einen Berg hochfahren.  Das Tempo ist dann wohl eher als gemütlich (relativ) zu bezeichnen. Feste Parameter haben wir keine, aber wenn du am Samstag nicht zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr fährst, dann wirst du schon mitkommen. 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Werner (13. September 2007)

Ich will auch mit..... 

...bis Samstag...

Werner


----------



## rebell74 (13. September 2007)

oh sorry, bei so viel Selbstbewusstsein und potenziellen Kurbelverbiegern wie Plapper und fresh Lemon fahr ich lieber für mich selbst... da macht mir wenigstens keiner Druck!

@ Eiserne Wade fresh Lemon
Ich fahr im Gelände nen Schnitt von ca.16 lt Tacho, am Feldberg sind nur wenige flotter als ich... möglicherweise bist du einer davon, aber dass du mit mehr als 20 im Schnitt fährst.... glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Mr. Hide (13. September 2007)

Hi Achim,

ich bin auch dabei, denn wenn du vorfährst kann ich mich nicht verfahren 

Bis denn


----------



## Bettina (14. September 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Aufruf an mich zum Mitfahren?
Ich denke drüber nach


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2007)

wenn's wetter so bleib,
würde ich gerne ein wenig mitstrampeln.

@ rebell74: mit 16er schnitt bist Du auf jeden fall vorne dabei.
ich komm dann ne halbe stunde später oben an


----------



## Mousy (14. September 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ich komm dann ne halbe stunde später oben an



Und ich dann wiederum eine halbe Stunde nach Dir  

Bin auch dabei,

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (14. September 2007)

Hi Achim,
ich möchte mich hiermit als Gast anmelden.

Bin auch kein Raser  

Gruß, Uli


----------



## picard (14. September 2007)

Hallo Achim,

morgen möchte ich auch wieder mitfahren. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Werner (14. September 2007)

Wenn ich die Bedenken hinsichtlich der eigenen Konstitution bzgl. dem Mitfahren bei den Beinhart-Samstags-Runden sehe, ist ein klärendes Wort durch aus angebracht:

Die Treffs dienen dem Spass aller TeilnehmerInnen, d.h. die Langsamsten bestimmen das Tempo der Gruppe, es wird grundsätzlich gewartet.

Wer nach vorne verschwindet, weil er Rennen fahren möchte wird nicht gesucht, wenn die Gruppe unvermittelt abbiegt d.h. wer versucht das Tempo des Guides anzuziehen verhält sich nicht korrekt!

Wir wollen gemeinsam Spaß haben und nicht mit einem 190-er Puls durch die Gegend fahren und 3 Tage lang das Gefühl haben unter einen LKW gekommen zu sein.

..und deshalb muss sich niemand hinsichtlich seiner Fitness Gedanken machen...

So, das war das Wichtigste zu den Beinhart-Biketreffs in aller Kürze...

Gruß..
...Werner


----------



## Tolpan76 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

würde auch wieder als Gast mitkommen. 
Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Doppelherz (15. September 2007)

Wir sind dabei!

Auf Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Mr. Hide (15. September 2007)

Doppelherz schrieb:


> Wir sind dabei!
> 
> Auf Jungfernfahrt



Moin,

von wegen, der Größere muß vorne sitzen 






Ansonsten melde ich mich für heute wieder ab, aber wir sehen uns ja morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DörteBike (15. September 2007)

Hallo ihr Beinharten 
Ich bin neu hier und würde gerne heute mal bei euch reinschnuppern.
Meine Kondition ist zwar nur Radwege gewohnt aber ich werde alles geben um das Tempo nicht zu bremsen.
Bis später 

Gruß
Dörte


----------



## Raschauer (15. September 2007)

@Doppelherz:
Ich hab da noch ein Tip für euch. 



Bis Später  

Clemens


----------



## Raschauer (15. September 2007)

Fährt einer ab der Schiersteinerbrücke ?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Werner (15. September 2007)

Klar Clemens,

erwarte dich um 13.40 Uhr unter der Brücke, d.h. dort, wo die Rampen sind und sich die Auffahrt zur Brücke befindet.

Bis gleich...
...Werner


----------



## Jens77 (15. September 2007)

Ich komm auch noch mit.

Bis gleich
Jens


----------



## prodigy (15. September 2007)

Vielen Dank noch mal an Achim,
es war eine sehr schöne Tour, vor allem landschaftlich ganz toll bei diesem Wetter!

Gruß und bis zum nächsten mal,
Uli


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. September 2007)

Interessant. Habt ihr fotos gemacht?


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2007)

nein. dazu fehlte (zumindest mir) die puste.
4 wochen nicht fahren rächt sich.

nach ner italienischen tomatenflachbackware
ist mein puls wieder stabil.

danke für die feine tour 
einziges manko,
der trail mit den breiten schlappen war ne sackgasse.


----------



## picard (15. September 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke für die feine tour
> einziges manko,
> der trail mit den breiten schlappen war ne sackgasse.


Nein, das war bestimmt so geplant, da konnten wir auch noch mal das rauf schieben trainieren. Aber eine super Tour war es auf alle alle Fälle. Dank noch mal an Achim!
Michael


----------



## carboni (16. September 2007)

Eine Sackgasse? Was'n Quatsch, die rechte Spur war der Downhill, dann 'ne 180-Grad-Spitzkehre und auf der linken Spur wieder hoch, so war das. 

Zurück zum Start
Das war glatt der "Hammer" - so viele TeilnehmerInnen hatte ich beim Samstagstreff noch nicht gesehen. Ob das nur an dem schönen Wetter lag? Gut das Werner da war und wir die Gruppe aufteilen konnten. Werner hat eine zeitlich etwas kürzere Strecke Richtung Taunus parat und wir machten uns in den Rheingau.

Über Walluf und Martinsthal fuhren wir an der Wassertretstelle bei Rauenthal vorbei in Richtung Hausen. Die Abfahrt vom Erbacher Kopf zur Kisselmühle, mit Sicherheit ein zumindest kleines Highlight, gut abgesehen von dem kleinen Uphill mit der kitzekleinen Schiebepassage nach der 180-Grad-Spitzkehre kurz vor Schluss . Vom Kloster Eberbach über'n Eichberg, runter nach Kiedrich, im Sülzbachtal nach Eltville zurück zum Schiersteiner Hafen, das war unsere Tour.

Wie angekündigt: 40 km/800 hm/3:30 h mit kleine Pausen.

Gruß
Achim



*!!! Heute: Beinhart-Clubmeisterschaften !!!  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (16. September 2007)

Hallo!

War wieder eine Super-Tour...
Hab mal das Profil "ausgedruckt" (Stimmt mit Achim's "Parkplatz-Zeichung" ziemlich genau überein   ):





Vielen Dank an Achim.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## carboni (17. September 2007)

Danke für euer Feedback. 



Achim


----------



## GrauerWolf (17. September 2007)

Hallo Tolpan76
mich würde mal interessieren welches Programm du benutzt um das Höhenprofil darzustellen.


----------



## Tolpan76 (17. September 2007)

@Grauer Wolf
Das Program ist der Suunto Trainingsmanager. Die Uhr dazu eine Suunto T6. Habe alle Werte ausser Höhe ausgeblendet und davon ein Screenshot gemacht.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## prodigy (20. September 2007)

Hallo Achim, hallo Werner,
bietet Ihr am Samstag, also 22.09. wieder eine Tour an?
Wäre echt prima  

Gruß, Uli


----------



## carboni (20. September 2007)

Der Samstag-Treff findet wie gewohnt statt, die Ankündigung kommt.


Bis dann.

Gruß
Achim


----------

